# Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti - Schlägt der große Bruder der GTX 780 AMDs R9-290X?



## AntonioFunes (16. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti - Schlägt der große Bruder der GTX 780 AMDs R9-290X?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti - Schlägt der große Bruder der GTX 780 AMDs R9-290X?


----------



## LordCrash (16. November 2013)

Man darf gespannt sein, ob die 290X in Spielen, die Mantle nutzen, nicht wieder vorne liegen wird. 

Eine DualGPU auf Basis der 290X ist ja angeblich auch schon in Arbeit. Dazu passt, dass AMD mit Mantle den Crossfire-Modus komplett umkrempeln will, um noch mehr Leistung aus MultiGPU-Konfigurationen rauszuholen und Mikrorukler endlich verschwinden zu lassen. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-Radeon-Crossfire-Grafikkarte-255521/News/AMD-Mantle-Crossfire-ohne-AFR-Modus-1097332/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=socialPCGH&utm_campaign=computecsocial&utm_content=AMD-Radeon-Crossfire-Grafikkarte-255521NewsAMD-Mantle-Crossfire-ohne-AFR-Modus-1097332


----------



## doomkeeper (17. November 2013)

Bin auch gespannt wie gut Mantle letztendlich wird weil bis dato noch kein einziger
Benchmark erschienen ist.

Nvidia hat hingegen die G-Sync Technik die insgesamt sinnvoller ist weil 
eine optimale Darstellung wichtiger als Fps Zahlen ist.

Der Kampf um die zukünftigen Features ist ziemlich interessant momentan aber 
glaube dass Nvidia mit G-Sync das bessere Ergebnis abliefern wird u.a. weil 
ihre Technik durchwegs nur positive Kritiken bekommen hat und Mantle
nur Gerede ist.

Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Im Zusammenhang mit High-End Modellen finde ich Mantle ziemlich uninteressant. Einer Grafikkarte, die sowohl mit Mantle, als auch DirectX dreistellige Bildwiederholraten produzieren könnte, wäre das ja scheißegal. 

In 90% der Anfragen im Kaufberatungsforum, legen die Leute auf eine gute Performance in "Battlefield 4" (als ob es das Non-plus-Ultra wäre...  ), bei moderaten Anschaffungskosten, wert. Wenn jetzt plötzlich eine 130€ Grafikkarte, die ansonsten bei kaum einem Spiel auf FullHD Zicken macht, dank Mantle solche Ausnahmetitel wie BF4 (und wer weiß, vlt in Zukunft auch CryEngine und UE4 Spiele) flüssig darstellen könnte, würde das die Kosten eines ordentlichen Spielerechners signifikant senken.
Falls Mantle auch den Linuxsupport (Steam OS) ankurbeln kann, sogar noch mehr, da ja zB Windowslizenzgebühren wegfielen.

Ein kleiner Rechner, der rein auf Computerspiele ausgelegt wäre, kostete somit knappe 500€. Dank der viel günstigeren Spielepreise, variablen Eingabegeräten, etc. gäbe es da echt keine Notwendigkeit, sich für sein Hobby unbedingt eine Konsole anschaffen zu müssen.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit High-End Modellen finde ich Mantle ziemlich uninteressant. Einer Grafikkarte, die sowohl mit Mantle, als auch DirectX dreistellige Bildwiederholraten produzieren könnte, wäre das ja scheißegal.



Selbst für High-End Modelle ist Mantle weiterhin interessant wenn es um krasse Projekte wie
Star Citizen geht  Denn dort sollen selbst aktuelle High End Modelle mit Ultra Settings gerade noch so
flüssige Bildraten ermöglichen 



> Wenn jetzt plötzlich eine 130€ Grafikkarte, die ansonsten bei kaum einem Spiel auf FullHD Zicken macht, dank Mantle solche Ausnahmetitel wie BF4 (und wer weiß, vlt in Zukunft auch CryEngine und UE4 Spiele) flüssig darstellen könnte, würde das die Kosten eines ordentlichen Spielerechners signifikant senken.


Ich gehe nicht davon aus dass Mantle derart krassen Leistungszuwachs geben wird 
Durchschnittlich 10 % mehr Leistung bei etwas mehr Details halte ich für realistisch aber viel mehr ehrlich gesagt auch nicht *mehr*.
Ich bin sogar ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht dass man bis heute keinen einzigen Benchmark gesehen hat 



> Falls Mantle auch den Linuxsupport (Steam OS) ankurbeln kann, sogar noch mehr, da ja zB Windowslizenzgebühren wegfielen.


 Mantle + SteamOS halte ich ebenfalls für ein interessantes Thema 
Wenn Spiele unter SteamOS ca 10 % schneller laufen und Mantle hinzukommt dann muss sich Microsoft warm anziehen.

Ich jedenfalls habe SteamOS schon fest eingeplant und spendiere der OS + Games eine eigene 250gb SSD. 



> Ein kleiner Rechner, der rein auf Computerspiele ausgelegt wäre, kostete somit knappe 500€. Dank der viel günstigeren Spielepreise, variablen Eingabegeräten, etc. gäbe es da echt keine Notwendigkeit, sich für sein Hobby unbedingt eine Konsole anschaffen zu müssen.


 500 € ist nachwievor viel zu wenig wenn man SSD einsetzen möchte.
Zwar hat man durch SSD keinen FPS Boost aber Ladezeiten & Co. kann man damit wirklich stark vermindern und sollte
(bei aktuellen Preisen) eingeplant werden.

Das größte Argument der Konsolen sind die Exklusivspiele wie Halo, Killzone, Uncharted, Mario, Zelda etc. daran wird sich nachwievor nix ändern schätze ich.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls habe SteamOS schon fest eingeplant und spendiere der OS + Games eine eigene 250gb SSD.


 Welche Spiele werden das denn überhaupt sein, die dann unter Steam OS laufen? und 250GB, das würde für meine Steam-Spiele schon lang nicht mehr reichen


----------



## doomkeeper (18. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welche Spiele werden das denn überhaupt sein, die dann unter Steam OS laufen? und 250GB, das würde für meine Steam-Spiele schon lang nicht mehr reichen


 
Ja ich installiere generell immer nur die Spiele die ich auch wirklich spiele deswegen reicht mir eine 250 gb Platte aus. 

Die ganzen Spiele werden noch bekanntgegeben aber wenn selbst Metro Last Light / Project Cars für SteamOS
entwickelt werden dann ist das schon ziemlich ordentlich.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nvidia hat hingegen die G-Sync Technik die insgesamt sinnvoller ist weil
> eine optimale Darstellung wichtiger als Fps Zahlen ist.


Naja, wenn deine Karte schnell genug ist, brauchst du kein GSync. Außerdem muss das auch der Monitor unterstützen und das tut bisher keiner. Du musst dir dafür extra einen neuen kaufen. Und dann brauchst du es vlt nur in ganz wenigen Fällen. Mantle hingegen hat keine weiteren Mehrkosten und ist prinzipiell in jedem Spiel von Vorteil, das es unterstützt.... 

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass ich mir nächstes Jahr eine R9 290 für unter 300€ kaufe und die dann mit einem Customkühler auf das Niveau der 290X bringe.....


----------



## doomkeeper (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn deine Karte schnell genug ist, brauchst du kein GSync. Außerdem muss das auch der Monitor unterstützen und das tut bisher keiner. Du musst dir dafür extra einen neuen kaufen. Und dann brauchst du es vlt nur in ganz wenigen Fällen. Mantle hingegen hat keine weiteren Mehrkosten und ist prinzipiell in jedem Spiel von Vorteil, das es unterstützt....



Absolut falsch und das wurde auch oft diskutiert.
Hohe FPS Zahlen machen das Spiel flüssig aber das Bild wird dadurch nicht 100%ig optimal dargestellt weil der Monitor / Fernseher
nicht perfekt mit der GPU harmoniert.

Nur weil man über 60 fps hat heißt es noch lange nicht dass das Bild optimal dargestellt wird.
Auch ist diese Technik in den unteren FPS extrem sinnvoll einsetzbar weil gerade dort
oft Tearing etc. schnell eintreten kann.

Mantle hat in der Hinsicht Mehrkosten weil der Spielehersteller erstmal Mantle unterstützen muss und selbst dann
ist es nicht versichert dass ein optimales Bild vorhanden ist.
G-Sync kann hingegen in jedem Display-Gerät eingesetzt werden und garantiert somit
ein perfektes Bild weil beide Komponenten besser miteinander kommunizieren können.

Fakt ist dass man als Gamer ein perfektes Bild sehen möchte und da hat G-Sync die Nase eindeutig vorn.
Was bringt es wenn ein Spiel mit 90 fps läuft aber das Bild nicht optimal dargestellt wird?

Das merkt man vor allem als erfahrener Spieler wenn man 60 hz vs 120 hz vergleicht.
Da kann 60 hz noch so viele fps haben - für mich wird es immer ruckeln.
Erst ab 120 hz hab ich persönlich das Gefühl die Spiele flüssig spielen zu können (wenn das Spiel es zulässt)

Auch die Min.FPS fühlen sich mit 120 hz *viel* flüssiger an.

Ich möchte Mantle hiermit wirklich nicht abwerten (erstmal müssen eh Benchmarks veröffentlicht werden) aber für mich persönlich ist ein optimales Bild wichtiger als mehr FPS + unsauberes Bild.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das merkt man vor allem als erfahrener Spieler wenn man 60 hz vs 120 hz vergleicht.
> Da kann 60 hz noch so viele fps haben - für mich wird es immer ruckeln.
> Erst ab 120 hz hab ich persönlich das Gefühl die Spiele flüssig spielen zu können (wenn das Spiel es zulässt)
> 
> Auch die Min.FPS fühlen sich mit 120 hz *viel* flüssiger an.


 Laber doch nicht so viel Unsinn....

.....aber red dir das nur selbst ein, um einen 120Hz Monitor rechtfertigen zu können. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass du schon mindestens zwei GTX 780 TI oder 290X brauchst, um stabile 120 FPS erzeugen zu können.

60 FPS sehen auf einem 60 Hz Monitor GENAUSO aus wie auf einem 120 Hz Monitor, nur dass du bei letzterem Tearing hast, wenn du Pech hast. Gsync reduziert dann nur deine 120 Hz auf genau die Hertzzahl, die den Frames von deiner GPU entspricht. Wenn du einen 60Hz Monitor hast und stabile 60 FPS brauchst du weder Gsync noch einen teureren Monitor... 

Die wenigsten Spiele haben heute massive Probleme mit Tearing. Und Tearing tritt wie gesagt nur dann auf, wenn deine GPU weniger FPS liefert als dein Monitor darstellt. Wenn du also eine GPU mit Mantle hast, die die Spieleleistung auf konstante 60 FPS erhöht, hast du NULL Probleme mit Tearing. Mit Gsyns hast du nur einen faulen Kompromis, weil es deinen Monitor auf 50 Hz runterregelt, wenn eine GPU nur 50 FPS liefert.

Was liefert also die bessere Grafik, hm?


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass ich mir nächstes Jahr eine R9 290 für unter 300€ kaufe und die dann mit einem Customkühler auf das Niveau der 290X bringe.....



Ich warte erst "Witcher 3" bzw. "Star Citizen" ab, bevor ich meine 7870 in Rente schicke.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich warte erst "Witcher 3" bzw. "Star Citizen" ab, bevor ich meine 7870 in Rente schicke.


 Na ich auch. Die 290 könnte aber bei Witcher 3 fällig werden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass meine 7870 selbst stark übertaktet hier angenehmbare Ergebnisse liefert. Ich bin schon gespannt (und zweifle), ob sie für AC4 überhaupt ausreicht für maximale Grafikoptionen bei 1080p...


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Na ich auch. Die 290 könnte aber bei Witcher 3 fällig werden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass meine 7870 selbst stark übertaktet hier angenehmbare Ergebnisse liefert. Ich bin schon gespannt (und zweifle), ob sie für AC4 überhaupt ausreicht für maximale Grafikoptionen bei 1080p...



Da habe ich auch meine Zweifel, aber das ist ja eben der Casus knacksus: ich rüste erst auf, wenn feststehen sollte, auf welcher Hardware o.g. Titel mit entsprechend ansehnlichen Einstellungen flüssig laufen. 

Bei AC 4 dagegen mache ich mir eigentlich wenig bis gar keine Sorgen. AC 4 basiert auf der AnvilNext-Engine, wie schon der Vorgänger - und der rennt bei mir auf der 7870 mit ~60fps - wird bei Dir nicht anders sein. Selbst wenn AC 4 aufgrund weiterer Detailverbesserungen etwas fordernder sein sollte, glaube ich kaum, dass das Spiel unter die magische 30fps-Grenze fällt. 
Naja, in drei Tagen können wir uns ja selbst ein Bild machen, nicht wahr?


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch meine Zweifel, aber das ist ja eben der Casus knacksus: ich rüste erst auf, wenn feststehen sollte, auf welcher Hardware o.g. Titel mit entsprechend ansehnlichen Einstellungen flüssig laufen.
> 
> Bei AC 4 dagegen mache ich mir eigentlich wenig bis gar keine Sorgen. AC 4 basiert auf der AnvilNext-Engine, wie schon der Vorgänger - und der rennt bei mir auf der 7870 mit ~60fps - wird bei Dir nicht anders sein. Selbst wenn AC 4 aufgrund weiterer Detailverbesserungen etwas fordernder sein sollte, glaube ich kaum, dass das Spiel unter die magische 30fps-Grenze fällt.
> Naja, in drei Tagen können wir uns ja selbst ein Bild machen, nicht wahr?


 AC 3 rennt bei mir bei 35-45 FPS laut Fraps. Sicher, dass du alle Einstellungen auf Maximum hast inkl. AA???


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> AC 3 rennt bei mir bei 35-45 FPS laut Fraps. Sicher, dass du alle Einstellungen auf Maximum hast inkl. AA???



Japp, allerdings gibt's eventuell zwei kleine Unterschiede zu Deinem Setup: Meine 7870 ist zum einen die Direct CU II von ASUS und somit übertaktet und zweitens zocke ich nach wie vor auf einem 22"-Monitor in 1680x1050, was sich aber demnächst ändern wird.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Japp, allerdings gibt's eventuell zwei kleine Unterschiede zu Deinem Setup: Meine 7870 ist zum einen die Direct CU II von ASUS und somit übertaktet und zweitens zocke ich nach wie vor auf einem 22"-Monitor in 1680x1050, was sich aber demnächst ändern wird.


Ah, dann muss es an der Auflösung liegen, denn meine 7870 ist auch übertaktet (1150 Mhz Takt, 1400 MHz Speichertakt)...wobei deine Auflösung ja nur geringfügig kleiner ist als meine. Dass das 20 FPS ausmachen soll....


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ah, dann muss es an der Auflösung liegen, denn meine 7870 ist auch übertaktet (1150 Mhz Takt, 1400 MHz Speichertakt)...wobei deine Auflösung ja nur geringfügig kleiner ist als meine. Dass das 20 FPS ausmachen soll....



Was hast Du denn für Einstellungen in den "Catalyst"-Settings? Ich hab' z.B. alles eher auf "Leistung", denn auf "Qualität" getrimmt, das macht auch einiges aus...


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für Einstellungen in den "Catalyst"-Settings? Ich hab' z.B. alles eher auf "Leistung", denn auf "Qualität" getrimmt, das macht auch einiges aus...



AA Modes und Samples -> Anwendungseinstellungen
Filter -> Standard
AA Methode -> Multi-Sampling
Morphologische Filterung -> aus

Anisotropische Filterung Modus und Stufe -> Anwendungseinstellungen
Qualität der AF -> hohe Qualität
Oberflächenformatoptionen -> ein

Framerate Steuerung -> aus (beide)

Tesselation -> AMD optimiert (beide)


Ich hab gerade mal die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 reduziert und hab dadurch nur ca. 5 FPS dazugewonnen, also zwischen 40 und 50 FPS dann....


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Anisotropische Filterung Modus und Stufe -> Anwendungseinstellungen
> Qualität der AF -> *Leistung*
> Oberflächenformatoptionen -> *aus*
> 
> Tesselation -> *Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden*



Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter; "~60" bedeutet auch nicht, dass das Spiel konstant bei 60fps läuft, sondern zwischen 55-65 fps schwankt.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter; "~60" bedeutet auch nicht, dass das Spiel konstant bei 60fps läuft, sondern zwischen 55-65 fps schwankt.


 Das ist trotzdem ne Menge mehr, dafür dass wir im Kern die gleiche GPU haben... 

Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Vlt begrenzt ja auch die meine Leistung....


Edit: Die Änderungen im Catalyst haben gar nichts gebracht. Wenn ich AA im Spiel von sehr hoch auf hoch stelle, kratze ich ab und zu mal an den 60 FPS, aber bei Szenen mit mehr Weitsicht gehts wieder auf 40 FPS runter. Handelt sich aber um eine Szene mit extrem viel Vegetation im Wald, das sollte ich dazusagen....


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist trotzdem ne Menge mehr, dafür dass wir im Kern die gleiche GPU haben...
> 
> Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Vlt begrenzt ja auch die meine Leistung....



Die ist fast gleich, ich habe den i5-760, allerdings im Gegensatz zu Dir "nur" auf 3,2 GHz getaktet. Welche 7870 hast Du denn? Lt. diverser Hardwaremags gilt die Direct CU II V2 von ASUS als schnellste "custom" 7870, aber k.A., ob das so eine große Rolle spielt.

Wegen 5-10 fps würde ich mir aber an Deiner Stelle jetzt nicht so einen Kopf machen.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die ist fast gleich, ich habe den i5-760, allerdings im Gegensatz zu Dir "nur" auf 3,2 GHz getaktet. Welche 7870 hast Du denn? Lt. diverser Hardwaremags gilt die Direct CU II V2 von ASUS als schnellste "custom" 7870, aber k.A., ob das so eine große Rolle spielt.
> 
> Wegen 5-10 fps würde ich mir aber an Deiner Stelle jetzt nicht so einen Kopf machen.


 Ich habe die Gigabyte Windforce, die ab Werk schon auf 1100 Mhz übertaktet ist. Die habe ich dann von Hand im Catalyst Overdrive noch auf 1150 Mhz weiter übertaktet und den Speichertakt von 1200 Mhz auf 1400 Mhz angehoben... 

Naja, letztlich "reichen" 40 FPS bei AC3 ja, nur sehe ich eben schwarz für AC4...

Naja, von 40 auf 55 sind es ja schon 15 FPS und nicht nur 5....


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gigabyte Windforce, die ab Werk schon auf 1100 Mhz übertaktet ist. Die habe ich dann von Hand im Catalyst Overdrive noch auf 1150 Mhz weiter übertaktet und den Speichertakt von 1200 Mhz auf 1400 Mhz angehoben...



Hmm... *kopfkratz*

Da gehen mir wirklich die Ideen aus. Am RAM wird's ja nun nicht liegen, auch die Festplatte sollte nicht wirklich eine Rolle spielen. 
Wobei das Rumspielen in den Catalyst-Einstellungen bei mir schon einen messbaren Effekt hat. An sich bleiben die Frames zwar hoch, brechen aber stärker ein. Bei aktiviertem "Supersampling" und "Hohe Qualität" fällt die Framerate auch bei mir auch auf ca. 42 fps in bestimmten Szenen (Weitsicht, z.B.). Bleibe ich auf "Leistung" und "Multisampling", fällt's auch in der Wildnis niemals unter ca. 52. Wie gesagt, meistens bewegt sich das Spiel lt. Fraps ziemlich durchgehend bei ca. 60 fps. Gelegentliche "Drops" sind doch aber vollkommen normal... 



> Naja, letztlich "reichen" 40 FPS bei AC3 ja, nur sehe ich eben schwarz für AC4...



Jetzt warte doch erst einmal ab, notfalls schraubst Du einfach ingame AA bzw. AF ein wenig runter, so what?


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm... *kopfkratz*
> 
> Da gehen mir wirklich die Ideen aus. Am RAM wird's ja nun nicht liegen, auch die Festplatte sollte nicht wirklich eine Rolle spielen.
> Wobei das Rumspielen in den Catalyst-Einstellungen bei mir schon einen messbaren Effekt hat. An sich bleiben die Frames zwar hoch, brechen aber stärker ein. Bei aktiviertem "Supersampling" und "Hohe Qualität" fällt die Framerate auch bei mir auch auf ca. 42 fps in bestimmten Szenen (Weitsicht, z.B.). Bleibe ich auf "Leistung" und "Multisampling", fällt's auch in der Wildnis niemals unter ca. 52. Wie gesagt, meistens bewegt sich das Spiel lt. Fraps ziemlich durchgehend bei ca. 60 fps. Gelegentliche "Drops" sind doch aber vollkommen normal...


Hm, Supersampling hatte ich im Treiber eh noch nie aktiviert. Leistung für AF dürfte doch eigentlich irrelevant sein, wenn es auf anwendungsbestimmt steht, da AC3 selbst gar keine AF-Funktion hat.... 

Ich komme in der Wildnis praktisch nie auf über 50 FPS. Nicht dass es dadurch unspielbar wäre, aber es wurmt mich einfach, wenn ich bei einem vergleichbaren System 20-30% weniger Leistung habe...



> Jetzt warte doch erst einmal ab, notfalls schraubst Du einfach ingame AA bzw. AF ein wenig runter, so what?


Naja, das hängt ja wieder mal an der Optimierung von AC4 ab, ob das viel hilft. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, letztlich "reichen" 40 FPS bei AC3 ja, nur sehe ich eben schwarz für AC4...


Also, Du solltest Dich nicht selber irre machen mit Deinen angestrebten Ansprüchen. Das ist eben auch oft einfach nur eine Frage, wie man einen Modus nennt. "Hohe Details" ist kein festgelegter Standard, der so viel bedeutet wie "das muss ne Mittelklassekarte schaffe". Das eine Game sieht mit "hohen" Details aus wie ein anderes mit "Ultra", das nächste sieht mit "hohen" Details aus wie ein anderes mit "mittel"...  und "Ultra" ist oft nur reine Protzerei der Entwickler und hat beim Spielen Null merkbaren Unterschied zu "hoch". Da würd ich also nicht so sehr "verlangen", dass es mit maximalen Details laufen MUSS. So ein Modus ist oft nur dazu da, um angegeben zu können "hey, unser krasser Ultramodus bringt selbst die beste Graka der Welt ins Schwitzen!" 

 AC4 wird bei Dir sicher gut laufen, die Frage ist nur, wie der Modus heißt, auf dem DU es dann gut spielen kannst. Aber es läuft ja selbst auf ner PS3, d.h. du wirst es 100pro mit einem deutlich "besseren" Detailgrad als auf der PS3 locker spielen können, nur halt vielleicht nicht "Ultra"

Nur weil es etwas technisch GEHT muss man es ja nicht auf 50-60FPS+ spielen können... theoretisch könnten die Entwickler auch einen Modus einfügen mit Texturen in Ultra-HD, doppelter Polygonanzahl bei den 3D-Objekten usw., der erst mit nem SLI zweier GTX 780 Ti flüssig läuft, und wenn die DIESEN Modus dann "hoch" nennen, kannst Du heulen "wäh, es läuft nicht mal mit hohen Details!!!"


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Du solltest Dich nicht selber irre machen mit Deinen Ansprüchen. Denn WENN es nicht gut läuft, DANN nur bei wirklich absolut maximalen Details, denn es läuft ja selbst auf ner PS3, d.h. du wirst 100pro einen Detailgrad "besser" als auf der PS3 lcker spielen können, nur halt vielleicht nicht "Ultra", was aber eh oft nur reine Protzerei der Entwickler ist und beim Spielen Null merkbaren Unterschied zu "hoch" hat und nur dazu da ist um angegeben zu können "hey, unser krasser Ultramodus bringt selbst die beste Graka der Welt ins Schwitzen!"
> 
> Nur weil es etwas technisch GEHT muss man es ja nicht auf 50-60FPS+ spielen können... theoretisch könnten die Entwickler auch einen Modus einfügen mit Texturen in Ultra-HD, doppelter Polygonanzahl bei den 3D-Objekten usw., der erst mit nem SLI zweier GTX 780 Ti flüssig läuft, und wenn die DIESEN Modus dann "hoch" nennen, kannst Du heulen "wäh, es läuft nicht mal mit hohen Details!!!"
> 
> Ist eben auch oft einfach nur eine Frage, wie man einen Modus nennt. "Hohe Details" ist kein festgelegter Standard, das eine Game sieht mit "hohen" Details aus wie ein anderes mit "Ultra", das nächste sieht mit "hohen" Details aus wie ein anderes mit "mittel"...


 Ach Hern, sicherlich ist das Meckern auf hohem Niveau...

Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass ich kein High-End System mehr habe und dass ich mir eine 290X oder eine 780 TI samt schneller CPU beschaffen sollte, um wirklich auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

Mich wurmt es viel mehr, dass die Bremse mit einem absolut vergleichbaren, fast identischen System 30% mehr Leistung in AC3 hat. Das ist doch seltsam....


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach Hern, sicherlich ist das Meckern auf hohem Niveau...
> 
> Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass ich kein High-End System mehr habe und dass ich mir eine 290X oder eine 780 TI samt schneller CPU beschaffen sollte, um wirklich auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


 klar, aber es ist echt - um es mal deutlich auszusprechen - maßlos übertrieben, wenn man meint, dass eine R290, also eine Grafikarte für ca 350€ "nötig" sei für AC4. Für die maximalen Details mit 8x AA usw. vielleicht, da war zB bei BF3 damals auch eine Karte nötig für über 300€. Aber wenn man nur ein BISSCHEN bei den Details weglässt, "nur" 4X AA nimmt, dann wird es 100pro beim Gamen nicht sichtbar schlechter aussehen, aber locker mit ner Karte wie der AMD 7950 / R9 270X laufen. Mit Deiner 7870 VIELLEICHT nicht mehr ganz, aber trotzdem: R9 290 NÖTIG bezogen auf die meisten Leute ist echt übertrieben, das hört sich ja so an, als würde eine 7870 oder 7950 mit Mühe und Not mittlere Details packen     Für DICH könnte es natürlich sein, dass Du mehr verlangst und in der Tat schon bald ne R9 290 kaufen "solltest"




> Mich wurmt es viel mehr, dass die Bremse mit einem absolut vergleichbaren, fast identischen System 30% mehr Leistung in AC3 hat. Das ist doch seltsam....


 Da hab ich jetzt nicht alles gelesen - kannst Du mal die Eckdaten beider PCs zusammenfassen? 

PS: bei Saturn hier in Köln hab ich heute gesehen, dass die PCGames-Sektion sehr geschrumpft wurde - vermutlich wegen der beiden neuen Konsolen...


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da hab ich jetzt nicht alles gelesen - kannst Du mal die Eckdaten beider PCs zusammenfassen?



Wir haben fast identische Systeme. Er hat einen i5-750, ich einen i5-760, allerdings ist seiner höher getaktet.
Wir haben beide eine HD 7870, allerdings habe ich die ASUS Direct CU II V2, er die Windforce.

Ich persönlich schiebe den Unterschied ja in erster Linie darauf, dass er in 1920x1080 spielt und ich "nur" in 1680x1050 und zudem im Catalyst eher auf "Leistung", denn auf "Qualität" gestellt habe - aber LC meint, bei ihm würde das nicht soviel bringen.

Frage: Kann es Leistungsverluste bringen, wenn man bei einem (TFT)Monitor von der nativen auf eine andere Auflösung umstellt, auch wenn diese niedriger ist?


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wir haben fast identische Systeme. Er hat einen i5-750, ich einen i5-760, allerdings ist seiner höher getaktet.
> Wir haben beide eine HD 7870, allerdings habe ich die ASUS Direct CU II V2, er die Windforce.
> 
> Ich persönlich schiebe den Unterschied ja in erster Linie darauf, dass er in 1920x1080 spielt und ich "nur" in 1680x1050 und zudem im Catalyst eher auf "Leistung", denn auf "Qualität" gestellt habe - aber LC meint, bei ihm würde das nicht soviel bringen.
> ...


Ich hab jetzt mal den neuesten Beta-Treiber 13.11 installiert und die gleichen Einstellungen im Catalyst vorgenommen wie du. Ich teste jetzt noch mal in verschiedenen Spielgebieten. Im Augenblick fällt er nicht mehr oft unter 40 FPS, was schon mal ein Fortschritt ist. 45-50 FPS ist im Augenblick so die übliche Region.


@Herb
Meine Aussage war jetzt nicht unbedingt nur auf AC4 bezogen, sondern generell auf die Spiele, die so vor uns liegen, vor allem in nächsten Jahr. Ausreichen um aktuelle Spiele mit ansehnlicher Grafik spielen zu können, tut die 7870 sicherlich, keine Frage. 

Das mit der Spielesektion beim Saturn wundert mich nicht. PC Spiele kaufen die Leute heute nun mal überwiegend digital, das Geschäft mit Boxversionen ist beim PC ein Auslaufmodell. Wahrscheinlich wird es über kurz oder lang nur noch Sammlereditionen als Box zu kaufen geben für PC und das reine Spiel an sich nur digital....


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Frage: Kann es Leistungsverluste bringen, wenn man bei einem (TFT)Monitor von der nativen auf eine andere Auflösung umstellt, auch wenn diese niedriger ist?


 An sich nicht, wüßte nicht, warum... oder meinst Du jetzt, dass es im Spiel trotzdem bei der höheren Auflöung bleibt und nur der Monitoor selbst umgestellt wird? ^^

Aber die 30% könnten gut von der Auflösung kommen. Es sind zwar "nur" ca 17-18% mehr Pixel bei LordCrash, aber im Grenzbereich kann es sein, dass so was wie AA dann nochmal nen zusätzlichen Verlust bringt.

Kann aber auch sein, dass es einfach nur an einem Programm liegt, das nebenbei noch läuft. Oder theoretisch sogar der Takt, denn es gibt Fälle, in denen zu viel Takt am Ende sogar weniger FPS ergibt, ohne dass es sichtbare Fehler gibt


 @LordCrash: auch bei anderen Games nicht von "Ultra" kirre machen lassen  auch alle anderen Games sind im Kern immer noch für die alten Konsolen gedacht, d.h. man wird definitiv mit ner 7870 immer noch "schöner" zocken können als auf ner PS3


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich nicht, wüßte nicht, warum... oder meinst Du jetzt, dass es im Spiel trotzdem bei der höheren Auflöung bleibt und nur der Monitoor selbst umgestellt wird? ^^
> 
> Aber die 30% könnten gut von der Auflösung kommen. Es sind zwar "nur" ca 17-18% mehr Pixel bei LordCrash, aber im Grenzbereich kann es sein, dass so was wie AA dann nochmal nen zusätzlichen Verlust bringt.
> 
> Kann aber auch sein, dass es einfach nur an einem Programm liegt, das nebenbei noch läuft. Oder theoretisch sogar der Takt, denn es gibt Fälle, in denen zu viel Takt am Ende sogar weniger FPS ergibt, ohne dass es sichtbare Fehler gibt


 Ich hab ja schon mal auf Bremses Auflösung umgeschaltet, das gab im Schnitt nur 5 FPS mehr..... 

An Programme läuft sonst nebenher gar nichts außer Fraps.

Aber manchmal sind die 10-15% verbleibender Leistungsunterschied eben nicht zu erklären. Das ist PC Gaming....


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich nicht, wüßte nicht, warum... oder meinst Du jetzt, dass es im Spiel trotzdem bei der höheren Auflöung bleibt und nur der Monitoor selbst umgestellt wird? ^^



Nein, das nicht, ich meinte eher, ob man es ausschließen kann, dass es Leistung kostet, wenn man einen TFT von seiner nativen Auflösung in eine andere zwingt - aber eigentlich halte ich das selbst für Unsinn. 

@LC:

Liegt wahrscheinlich am Karma. Du musst an Deinem Karma arbeiten, dann hast Du auch 10-15% mehr Leistung.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, das nicht, ich meinte eher, ob man es ausschließen kann, dass es Leistung kostet, wenn man einen TFT von seiner nativen Auflösung in eine andere zwingt - aber eigentlich halte ich das selbst für Unsinn.


Das ist auch Unsinn....der Monitor zeigt ja nur an und hat nichts mit der Leistung an sich zu tun. Schlecht aussehen kann es natürlich in der "falschen" Auflösung...



> @LC:
> 
> Liegt wahrscheinlich am Karma. Du musst an Deinem Karma arbeiten, dann hast Du auch 10-15% mehr Leistung.


Puh, der Zug ist abgefahren.... 


@Herb
Aber aber aber, ich will doch von 4k Downsampling in AC4.... 

(Kein Scherz, das ist möglich in AC4....)


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nein, das nicht, ich meinte eher, ob man es ausschließen kann, dass es Leistung kostet, wenn man einen TFT von seiner nativen Auflösung in eine andere zwingt - aber eigentlich halte ich das selbst für Unsinn.


 es kann sein, dass es eine VERZÖGERUNG gibt durch das Upskaling, aber die reinen FPS werden sicher nicht verändert.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Hm, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Spiel nicht durch meine GPU begrenzt wird....ich habe gerade meine HD7870 auf 1225Mhz übertaktet (inkl. höherer Kernspannung) und es hat sich praktisch nichts an den maximalen FPS geändert, die immer noch kaum über 50 FPS hinauskommen.....strange....


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Spiel nicht durch meine GPU begrenzt wird....ich habe gerade meine HD7870 auf 1225Mhz übertaktet (inkl. höherer Kernspannung) und es hat sich praktisch nichts an den maximalen FPS geändert, die immer noch kaum über 50 FPS hinauskommen.....strange....



Das kann gut sein. Vor allem falls nebenbei vlt noch was anderes läuft ^^   aber bei AC nutzen einem doch extrem viel FPS eh nix, oder?


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein. Vor allem falls nebenbei vlt noch was anderes läuft ^^   aber bei AC nutzen einem doch extrem viel FPS eh nix, oder?


 Ist eher ein theoretisches Problem... 

Es läuft nebenher nichts. Allerdings ist AC3 dafür bekannt, dass die CPU begrenzen kann, weil eben die Multicore-Optimierung doch nicht so gut ist....


----------



## doomkeeper (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Laber doch nicht so viel Unsinn....
> 
> .....aber red dir das nur selbst ein, um einen 120Hz Monitor rechtfertigen zu können. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass du schon mindestens zwei GTX 780 TI oder 290X brauchst, um stabile 120 FPS erzeugen zu können.



Ich bin jahrelanger aktiver Esportler in Quake 3 sowie CS 1.6 gewesen. Mir brauchst du nicht erklären
ob es einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120/145 hz gibt 

Wenn du jahrelang exzessiv gezockt hättest dann würdest du sowas nicht behaupten Crash.



> Die wenigsten Spiele haben heute massive Probleme mit Tearing. Und Tearing tritt wie gesagt nur dann auf, wenn deine GPU weniger FPS liefert als dein Monitor darstellt. Wenn du also eine GPU mit Mantle hast, die die Spieleleistung auf konstante 60 FPS erhöht, hast du NULL Probleme mit Tearing. Mit Gsyns hast du nur einen faulen Kompromis, weil es deinen Monitor auf 50 Hz runterregelt, wenn eine GPU nur 50 FPS liefert.



Nochmal. Hohe FPS versichern nicht grundsätzlich ein optimales Bild.
Eines der letzten Spiele mit starkem Tearing war Darksiders 2 

Hohe FPS = *nicht *grundsätzlich optimales Bild weil es nunmal auch von der Programmierung abhängt.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich bin jahrelanger aktiver Esportler in Quake 3 sowie CS 1.6 gewesen. Mir brauchst du nicht erklären
> ob es einen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120/145 hz gibt
> 
> Wenn du jahrelang exzessiv gezockt hättest dann würdest du sowas nicht behaupten Crash.


Mensch, lies erst mal richtig. Um 120Hz nutzen zu können, brauchst du 120 FPS von der Grafikkarte. Ansonsten bringt dir 120 Hzt NICHTS. Und Gsync ändert daran gar nichts, außer dass er deinen teuren Gsync 120Hz Monitor in einen 60 FPS Normalomonitor verwandelt, wenn deine GPU nicht mehr Bilder liefert..... 

Abgesehen davon gehe ich sehr stark davon aus, dass ich mindestens so viel zocke wie du und das seit vielen Jahren, falls das hier ein Penisvergleich werden soll.... 



> Nochmal. Hohe FPS versichern nicht grundsätzlich ein optimales Bild.


Wäre mir auch neu, dass ich das behauptet hätte...



> Eines der letzten Spiele mit starkem Tearing war Darksiders 2


Wenn Darksiders 2 konstante 60 FPS ausgibt, gibt es auch kein Tearing. Ich bin ja nicht der Meinung, dass Gsync gar nichts bringt, sondern begrüße es sogar. Doch habe ich lieber ein flüssiges Bild ohne Tearing (mit hohen FPS) als ein weniger flüssiges Bild auch ohne Tearing (mit weniger hohen FPS).... 



> Hohe FPS = *nicht *grundsätzlich optimales Bild weil es nunmal auch von der Programmierung abhängt.


Ähm, ja, aber das hat mit Gsync überhaupt gar nichts zu tun....


----------



## doomkeeper (18. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mensch, lies erst mal richtig. Um 120Hz nutzen zu können, brauchst du 120 FPS von der Grafikkarte. Ansonsten bringt dir 120 Hzt NICHTS. Und Gsync ändert daran gar nichts, außer dass er deinen teuren Gsync 120Hz Monitor in einen 60 FPS Normalomonitor verwandelt, wenn deine GPU nicht mehr Bilder liefert.....



Du brauchst keine 120 fps damit 120 hz sich lohnen... woher hast du den Quatsch denn her 




> Abgesehen davon gehe ich sehr stark davon aus, dass ich mindestens so viel zocke wie du und das seit vielen Jahren, falls das hier ein Penisvergleich werden soll....


Ich habe das extra dazugeschrieben damit man mir kein Unsinn unterstellt.
Auch hab ich nicht umsonst bis vor einem Jahr mit einem 19 Zoll Röhrenmonitor gespielt weil ich mit keinem Flachbildschirm
zufrieden war. Erst der BenQ XL2420T hat mich komplett überzeugt und ist ein Ersatz meiner alten Röhre die alle meine
Games mit 145 hz befeuert hat.



> Wenn Darksiders 2 konstante 60 FPS ausgibt, gibt es auch kein Tearing.


Schau dich doch erstmal in Foren um bevor du diesen theoretischen Kram schreibst... ist ja echt schlimm mit dir 



> Ich bin ja nicht der Meinung, dass Gsync gar nichts bringt, sondern begrüße es sogar. Doch habe ich lieber ein flüssiges Bild ohne Tearing (mit hohen FPS) als ein weniger flüssiges Bild auch ohne Tearing (mit weniger hohen FPS)....



Hä?  Sorry hier kann ich dir nicht folgen weil das irgendwie wenig Sinn ergibt.



> Ähm, ja, aber das hat mit Gsync überhaupt gar nichts zu tun....


 Da hast du recht aber es hat was mit deinen "hohen FPS" zu tun - weil hohe FPS kein gutes Bild garantieren
wie man es an SLI bzw. schlampiger Programmierung sieht.


----------



## LordCrash (18. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine 120 fps damit 120 hz sich lohnen... woher hast du den Quatsch denn her


Aus der Technik: ist ganz einfach: ein 120Hz Monitor zeigt 120 Bilder pro Sekunde an. Wenn deine GPU nur 60 bringt, dann wird der Rest praktisch mit denselben Bildern aufgefüllt. Dann zeigt der Bildschirm 2 mal hintereinander dasselbe Bild an, was denselben Effekt hat wie wenn du 60 FPS von der Grafikkarte an einen 60 Hz Monitor schickst...

Ein 120Hz Monitor bringt nur dann was, wenn du substanziell mehr als 60 FPS von der GPU geliefert bekommst, so im Bereich 80-90 FPS+. Dann kommt auch wieder Tearing ins Spiel und Gsync kann sinnvoll sein, um die Bildwiederholrate vom Monitor an die FPS von der GPU anzupassen. Voll ausreizen tust du einen 120Hz Monitor erst mit 120 FPS, so wie man eben einen 60 Hz Monitor auch erst mit 60 FPS ausreizt.

Da man aber in der Regel in aktuellen Spiel bei maximalen Settings eh selten mehr als 60 FPS hat - wenn man nicht gerade über eine GPU im Bereich 300€+ hat - macht auch ein 120Hz Monitor wenig Sinn, zumindest fürs Zocken (bei Anwendungen usw. sieht das schon wieder anders aus).....



> Ich habe das extra dazugeschrieben damit man mir kein Unsinn unterstellt.
> Auch hab ich nicht umsonst bis vor einem Jahr mit einem 19 Zoll Röhrenmonitor gespielt weil ich mit keinem Flachbildschirm
> zufrieden war. Erst der BenQ XL2420T hat mich komplett überzeugt und ist ein Ersatz meiner alten Röhre die alle meine
> Games mit 145 hz befeuert hat.
> ...


Ich brauche mir keine Foren ansehen, da die Theorie dazu eigentlich recht einfach ist. Informiere dich doch einfach mal eingehend zur Bildwiederholrate...Gsync hilft dir nichts (ebenso wie Vsync), wenn deine FPS schon deiner Bildwiederholrate vom Monitor entsprechen....



> Hä?  Sorry hier kann ich dir nicht folgen weil das irgendwie wenig Sinn ergibt.


Das gibt sogar ziemlich viel Sinn....



> Da hast du recht aber es hat was mit deinen "hohen FPS" zu tun - weil hohe FPS kein gutes Bild garantieren
> wie man es an SLI bzw. schlampiger Programmierung sieht.


Häh? Mehr FPS erzeugen ein flüssigeres Bild beim gleichen Spiel, daran gibts nichts zu deuteln. SLI und Crossfire sind noch mal eine andere Geschichte, weil da Frame Pacing ins Spiel kommt....


----------



## doomkeeper (19. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aus der Technik: ist ganz einfach:


Das ist der große Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis und gehört in die gleiche Kategorie
"Mehr als 30 fps ist unnötig"

Hast du überhaupt einen 120 hz Monitor? Ist zwar schön wie du hier versuchst etwas zu erklären aber
meine jahrelange praktische Erfahrung lässt das leider kalt, sorry.
Gerade auch in den unteren FPS nimmt man das Bild viel angenehmer wahr als mit einem 60 hz Monitor.



> Ich brauche mir keine Foren ansehen, da die Theorie dazu eigentlich recht einfach ist. Informiere dich doch einfach mal eingehend zur Bildwiederholrate...Gsync hilft dir nichts (ebenso wie Vsync), wenn deine FPS schon deiner Bildwiederholrate vom Monitor entsprechen....


Und schon wieder deine Theorie ... 
Konzentrier dich lieber auf die Praxis und genieße die Vorteile von 120 hz.



> Das gibt sogar ziemlich viel Sinn....


Ich dachte du schreibst diesen Satz etwas anders um weil ich ihn einfach so wie er da steht nicht verstehe... aber ok ist eh egal 



> Häh? Mehr FPS erzeugen ein flüssigeres Bild beim gleichen Spiel, daran gibts nichts zu deuteln. SLI und Crossfire sind noch mal eine andere Geschichte, weil da Frame Pacing ins Spiel kommt....


 Flüssiges Bild bedeutet hohe FPS *aber* hohe FPS bedeuten nicht optimales Bild.

SLI und Crossfire ist nämlich genau das beste Beispiel dafür dass hohe FPS nicht grundsätzlich das beste Bild zaubert 
Ganz egal welche Gründe es hat... es bestätigt meine Aussage. punkt.


----------



## LordCrash (19. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ist der große Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis und gehört in die gleiche Kategorie
> "Mehr als 30 fps ist unnötig"
> 
> Hast du überhaupt einen 120 hz Monitor? Ist zwar schön wie du hier versuchst etwas zu erklären aber
> ...


Ähm, es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis, denn Fakten sind nun mal Fakten....

Hast du denn einen 60Hz Monitor neben deinem 120Hz Monitor stehen oder worauf basiert dein Vergleich? Und inwiefern soll das Bild "angenehmer" sein? Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das gar nichts mit den 120Hz zu tun hat, sondern mit Helligkeit, Kontrast, Ausleuchtung und genereller Technik des Monitors? 

Aber ich gönne dir deinen Monitor, wenn du damit so glücklich bist, keine Sorge. Ich hoffe dann auch für dich, dass du keinen neuen kaufen musst, wenn dann Gsync mal draußen ist.... 



> Und schon wieder deine Theorie ...
> Konzentrier dich lieber auf die Praxis und genieße die Vorteile von 120 hz.


Ohne Theorie keine Praxis. Unsere Welt basiert nun mal auf physikalischen Gesetzen. Die werden nicht einfach ausgehebelt nur weil du irgendwelche Eindrücke hast.... 



> Flüssiges Bild bedeutet hohe FPS *aber* hohe FPS bedeuten nicht optimales Bild.


Blumen bedeuten Pflanzen, aber Pflanzen bedeuten nicht Tiere. Betreibst du jetzt hier Wortspiele? Das hat doch alles nichts mehr mit Gsync und Mantle zu tun.....



> SLI und Crossfire ist nämlich genau das beste Beispiel dafür dass hohe FPS nicht grundsätzlich das beste Bild zaubert
> Ganz egal welche Gründe es hat... es bestätigt meine Aussage. punkt.


LOL, ja genau, scheiß auf die genauen Gründe, die braucht man ja auch nicht, wenn man einfach pauschale Aussagen treffen will....


----------



## doomkeeper (19. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis, denn Fakten sind nun mal Fakten....
> 
> Hast du denn einen 60Hz Monitor neben deinem 120Hz Monitor stehen oder worauf basiert dein Vergleich? Und inwiefern soll das Bild "angenehmer" sein? Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das gar nichts mit den 120Hz zu tun hat, sondern mit Helligkeit, Kontrast, Ausleuchtung und genereller Technik des Monitors?



Wie ich bereits gesagt habe war ich jahrelanger stark aktiver Gamer der auch viel rumgereist ist.
Ein alter Clan Kollege hatte einen 60 hz Monitor und ich hab bei seinem Display (generell fast jedem 60 hz Display)
fast Augenkrebs bekommen da ich von meinen 145 hz regelrecht verwöhnt war.

Auch ändert sich der Input bei 120 hz. Die Maus (wenn diese ebenfalls mit einer Rate von mind. 500 läuft) gewinnt deutlich an Präzision und Smoothness.
Wenn jemand mit 60 hz spielt dann nimmt er diese irgendwann als flüssig wahr, aber jemand der mit 120 hz spielt
wird um keinen Preis der Welt zurück zu 60 hz gehen.

Ich hab damals ständig Augenkrebs bekommen als ich die ganzen 60 hz Flachbildschirme ansehen musste
während die ganzen TFT Anhänger bei meinen 145 hz nicht aus dem Staunen rausgekommen sind 

Das ist u.a. der Grund warum nahezu alle Quake 3 Spieler auf Lans immer noch mit ihren alten Röhrenmonitore aufgekreuzt sind.



> Aber ich gönne dir deinen Monitor, wenn du damit so glücklich bist, keine Sorge. Ich hoffe dann auch für dich, dass du keinen neuen kaufen musst, wenn dann Gsync mal draußen ist....


Das sagt mir nur eins - du hast keinen 120 hz Monitor 

Ob man irgendwann Gsync brauchen wird kann noch niemand beantworten - Mir persönlich wäre der Aufpreis ehrlich gesagt
nicht wert.
Aber wenn in 2 Jahren ein neuer Monitor von BenQ rauskommt mit höherer Auflösung, 144 hz + Gsync für 400 € dann
werde ich mir das gut überlegen. 

Es sind eben solche Kleinigkeiten die erst ein perfektes Bild ausmachen und wenn jemand wie ich drauf Wert legt
dann wird sowas gekauft.

Ich hab z.b. auch eine Creative X-Fi Soundkarte weil ich Onboard für absolut grässlich halte 
Eine gute Soundqualität ist mir mindestens ebenso wichtig wie eine gute Darstellung 



> Ohne Theorie keine Praxis. Unsere Welt basiert nun mal auf physikalischen Gesetzen. Die werden nicht einfach ausgehebelt nur weil du irgendwelche Eindrücke hast....


Die Theorie kommt ohne Praxis ebenso nicht aus 

Wie gesagt du scheinst keinen 120 hz Monitor zu haben dann ist das alles hier reine Zeitverschwendung, sorry.



> Blumen bedeuten Pflanzen, aber Pflanzen bedeuten nicht Tiere. Betreibst du jetzt hier Wortspiele? Das hat doch alles nichts mehr mit Gsync und Mantle zu tun.....


Was gibts hier nicht zu verstehen?
Nur weil man hohe FPS hat gibts noch lange keine Garantie dass das Bild optimal dargestellt wird... wenn du das nicht verstehst
dann solltest du auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Theorie-Lehrstunden ankommen 



> LOL, ja genau, scheiß auf die genauen Gründe, die braucht man ja auch nicht, wenn man einfach pauschale Aussagen treffen will....


 Es geht um deine Aussage dass eine hohe Zahl an FPS für ein gute Bild ausreicht und das wird durch SLI / Crossfire widerlegt.
Das ist genau das was ich versuche dir zu erklären aber du bist leider zu verbohrt um mir zu folgen.

Die genauen Gründe sind hier erstmal egal weil es nur einzig allein darum geht dass eine hohe Zahl an FPS
kein fehlerfreies Bild garantiert (Auch wenn es schnell läuft)

Aber warum unterhalte ich mich hier mit jemanden über 120 hz der keinen 120 hz Monitor hat 

Hol dir nen 120 hz Monitor, zock ne Weile damit und versuche dann wieder mit 60 hz zu spielen.
Jeder nimmt es (anscheinend) anders wahr aber einfach so irgendwelche theoretischen Standpauken
von sich zu geben obwohl 0 Praxis vorhanden ist ... naja meinetwegen.

Hab ich wohl mind 8. Jahre aktiv nur Gespenster gesehen und Lordcrash weiß es besser 
Mach erstmal Erfahrung mit 120 hz dann können wir uns weiter unterhalten.


----------



## LordCrash (19. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie gesagt du scheinst keinen 120 hz Monitor zu haben dann ist das alles hier reine Zeitverschwendung, sorry.


LOL, ich habe aber schon Gameplay auf einem 120Hz Monitor gesehen. Und jetzt? Deswegen habe ich noch lange kein Augenkrebs, wenn ich auf einem 60Hz Gerät zocke, so ein Unsinn. Ich höre auch regelmäßig Musik auf einer sündhaften teuren Musikanlage und trotzdem kann ich Musik vom MP3 Player genießen und das ist ein WIRKLICHER Unterschied und nicht nur eine gefühlte Geschichte, die man nicht mal so genau beschreiben kann.....

Das mit dem Mausinput stimmt übrigens, nur hatten wir es hier von der Optik bisher.... 



> Was gibts hier nicht zu verstehen?
> Nur weil man hohe FPS hat gibts noch lange keine Garantie dass das Bild optimal dargestellt wird... wenn du das nicht verstehst
> dann solltest du auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Theorie-Lehrstunden ankommen


Warum verstehst du denn nicht, dass ich das nie behauptet habe??? Es wäre vielleicht besser, wenn du mal unvoreingenommen liest und nicht ständig irgendwelche Sachen in meine Aussagen reininterpretierst....



> Es geht um deine Aussage dass eine hohe Zahl an FPS für ein gute Bild ausreicht und das wird durch SLI / Crossfire widerlegt.


Das habe ich nur nie behauptet....



> Die genauen Gründe sind hier erstmal egal weil es nur einzig allein darum geht dass eine hohe Zahl an FPS
> kein fehlerfreies Bild garantiert (Auch wenn es schnell läuft)


Auch das habe ich nie in Frage gestellt...



> Aber warum unterhalte ich mich hier mit jemanden über 120 hz der keinen 120 hz Monitor hat


Wir reden doch auch über Mantle und Gsync, obwohl das keiner von uns hat. Nur dass ich sehr wohl schon einen 120Hz Monitor in Aktion gesehen habe...



> Hab ich wohl mind 8. Jahre aktiv nur Gespenster gesehen und Lordcrash weiß es besser
> Mach erstmal Erfahrung mit 120 hz dann können wir uns weiter unterhalten.


Wie wäre es wenn wir uns dann weiter unterhalten, wenn du nicht immer über irgendwelche Sachen philosphierst, die ich weder behauptet habe noch um die es ursprünglich ging. Eigentlich ging es hier darum, ob man in Zukunft mehr von Gsync oder Mantle haben wird. Warum du jetzt behauptet, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass es einzig und alleine auf eine Steigerung der FPS ankommt, ist mir schleierhaft... 

So, Diskussion beendet, das führt ja eh zu nichts....


----------



## doomkeeper (19. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> ....


 
Ich habe keinen anderen Beitrag von dir erwartet 

Irgendwelche möchtegern theoretische Lernstunden über fps / hz verzapfen und am Ende
bin ich noch derjenige der hier alles falsch versteht 

Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich auf eine langjährige Spielerfahrung zurückblickenn und mich mit diesem Thema *praktisch*
auseinandergesetzt zu haben 

Hol dir erstmal nen 120 hz Monitor denn allein vom Gameplay ansehen bekommt man oft nicht viel mit 
Wir sind Gewohnheitstiere und du wirst dich an die 120 hz schneller gewöhnen als es dir lieb ist - aber hey... warum
sollte man das auch machen wenn man sich lieber auf irgendwelche Theorien verlässt statt auf die eigene
Wahrnehmung zu hören

Man kann mit dir echt jedes Thema totquatschen weil du immer etwas zu sagen hast - wie in diesem Fall sogar
obwohl du nicht mal einen 120 hz Monitor hast und deswegen kann ich dich leider nicht ernst nehmen 

Ich unterhalte mich gerne mit Leuten die sich *wirklich *damit befassen und keine Theoretische Formeln aus dem Netz rumposten


----------



## LordCrash (19. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ....


 Scheinbar hast du nicht vor zum Thema zurückzukommen....

Und ja, du hast das mit den FPS von Anfang an falsch verstanden. Da hilft es auch nicht weiter, wenn du versuchst, mich hier dreist arrogant belächeln zu wollen. Und auf das was ich gesagt habe, gehst du ja auch nicht ein. Daher ist jede weitere Diskussion mit dir vergebens...


Ich kann dich auch nicht ernst nehmen, da du kein 60 Hz Monitor hast. Damit kannst du ebensowenig darüber sprechen. Tolle Logik...zumal die menschliche Wahrnehmung mit das Subjektivste und "Fehleranfälligste" ist, was es gibt....


----------



## doomkeeper (19. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und ja, du hast das mit den FPS von Anfang an falsch verstanden. Da hilft es auch nicht weiter, wenn du versuchst, mich hier dreist arrogant belächeln zu wollen. Und auf das was ich gesagt habe, gehst du ja auch nicht ein. Daher ist jede weitere Diskussion mit dir vergebens...



Klar, bei dir liegen immer alle daneben wenn es dir nicht passt 




> Ich kann dich auch nicht ernst nehmen, da du kein 60 Hz Monitor hast. Damit kannst du ebensowenig darüber sprechen. Tolle Logik...zumal die menschliche Wahrnehmung mit das Subjektivste und "Fehleranfälligste" ist, was es gibt....


 
Jetzt ziehst du das hier selber ins Lächerliche nur weil du es nicht akzeptieren willst dass es Leute gibt
die sich jahrelang mit diesem Thema praktisch befasst haben 

Schon lustig wie jemand eine Lehrstunde über FPS / HZ gibt und am Ende die Luft so schnell raus ist
weil man auf keine Erfahrung zurückgreifen kann gell.

Ich habe dir klar und deutlich erklärt warum GSync die sinnvollere Technik ist (nicht nur ich sondern selbst Köpfe wie John C.)
Bei dir stößt man leider auf taube Ohren weil du eh alles besser weißt und deine ach-so-tolle Theorie eh jegliche 
praktische Erfahrung übersteigt. Was erwartest du? 

Ich habe nie gesagt dass hohe FPS unwichtig sind aber ein fehlerfreies Bild ist dennoch wichtiger.

Wenn du diesen Zusammenhang nicht verstehst ist die Diskussion hiermit beendet.


----------



## LordCrash (19. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Klar, bei dir liegen immer alle daneben wenn es dir nicht passt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich ziehe gar nichts ins Lächerliche. Ich lasse mir nur nichts unterstellen, was ich nie behauptet habe, nur weil es dir gerade so in den Kram passt....

Schon lustig wie jemand eine Lehrstunde über FPS / HZ gibt und am Ende die Luft so schnell raus ist
weil man auf keine Erfahrung zurückgreifen kann gell.[/Quote]
Da ist am Ende keine Luft raus. Ich habe gesagt, was ich dazu zu sagen hatte und dazu stehe ich. Du kannst das gerne anders sehen und du kansnt gerne andere Erfahrungen haben, das ist dein gutes Recht. Und du hast scheinbar so wenig Erfahrung mit 60 Hz Technik wie ich mit 120 Hz Technik, also was willst du überhaupt?



> Ich habe dir klar und deutlich erklärt warum GSync die sinnvollere Technik ist (nicht nur ich sondern selbst Köpfe wie John C.)
> Bei dir stößt man leider auf taube Ohren weil du eh alles besser weißt und deine ach-so-tolle Theorie eh jegliche
> praktische Erfahrung übersteigt. Was erwartest du?


Ich gebs auf. Du hast überhaupt nichts erklärt. Für dich persönlich mag GSync mehr Sinn machen, weil du einen 120 Hz Monitor hast und daher praktisch Tearing vorprogrammiert ist. Ich habe in so gut wie keinem einzigen Spiel Tearing und wenn ich welches habe, dann nutze ich Vsync, daher kratzt mich GSync im Moment nicht die Bohne. Was gibt es daran nicht zu kapieren??? Und weil es dir ja so wichtig ist: darin habe ich massig Erfahrung, weil ich massig Spiele spiele und zwar nicht nur irgendwelche Egoshooter im MP (die mir eher am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen).... 



> Ich habe nie gesagt dass hohe FPS unwichtig sind aber ein fehlerfreies Bild ist dennoch wichtiger.


Siehe da, ich habe dir auch nicht unterstellt, dass du das behauptet hättest. Ich bin sogar der allerletzte, der 60 FPS braucht, wenn er dafür ein besseres Bild "eintauschen" kann. Nur ist Tearing wie gesagt in den allerwenigsten Spielen bei mir ein Problem. Dafür kann ich mit den paar FPS, die mir Mantle evlt. bringt, eine schöne Optik erkaufen, da ich dann eben in den Spielen höhere Grafikoptionen einschalten kann und trotzdem noch flüssig spielen kann. DAS ist mir wertvoller als die Vermeidung von Tearing in ein paar wenigen Spielen, zumal ich damit wie gesagt auf einem 60 Hz Monitor sowieso selten zu kämpfen habe...



> Wenn du diesen Zusammenhang nicht verstehst ist die Diskussion hiermit beendet.


Ist wohl besser so, da man mit dir eh nicht diskutieren kann. Theoretische Grundlagen sind dir scheinbar gänzlich egal, ebenso wie das Thema. Außerdem gehst du nur auf das in meinem Beiträgen ein, was dir gerade gegen den Strich geht und unterstellst mir noch irgenwelche Ausagen. Und auf dermaßen Nitpicking habe ich keine Lust, das ist mir zu anstrengend. Mit einer gepflegten Diskussion hat es leider auch wenig zu tun, daher beenden wir es besser. Wir haben beide scheinbar unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erwartungen und das ist ja auch ok. Alle Argumente liegen auf dem Tisch und gut ist.


----------

